# My Turbo SE-R



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I want your car.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *I want your car. *


 LOL... I can just picture you walking up to this guy with your arms stright down and this blank look in your face and just say really slow..

" I want your car."

LOL.. I have no idea why I find that funny.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

what's up with these pictures and not showin up?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

Nice work on the motor but......... that looks like the GA16DE motor you know the 1.6 not the SR20DE. What the heck. My reasoning is the the way the intake manifold is??????????


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe all the *Bling* is confusing you. The GA16 has a cast iron block! If you look closely the block is alluminum.


----------

